# Oil painting English horse and dog any help is appreciated



## Scrappy (Mar 18, 2016)

Any information in regards to this piece is appreciated. Maybe the artist is "Talor"?? The muscles on the horse look exaggerated. I don't know if this is amazing or just amateurish. The frame is quite nice So why waste a good frame on rubbish?
It is oil on board.
It measures 9x11 with the frame.
https://imgur.com/a/lehDr
https://imgur.com/FWzZimj
http://i.imgur.com/T0T89g8.jpg


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi, welcome. 

The signature looks like Tallau to me. Am researching, as of yet nothing related to this painting.


----------



## Scrappy (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Susan, thanks for taking a look. I thought Tallau could be a possibility as well but have had no luck in my research. Thanks again


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I tried Tollou, Tallou, Tallau ...no luck :unhappy:


----------



## Scrappy (Mar 18, 2016)

Well hey, I appreciate effort.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I actually have some emails out to some Tallaus out there, we will see what happens.


----------



## Scrappy (Mar 18, 2016)

You rock Susan, thanks for the effort.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, I have hit some dead ends, I have one lady who says she will get back to me after she checks with other members of the family. It has been a couple weeks since she last communicated with me so we will see....


----------

